# Dior and Freya have arrived..........



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

to stay with me for some time, and as it might be up to 6 months I will treat them as my own and love them the same (which I do already ).
Well the story so far they arrived yesterday after work and they must of thought what was going on.....Bless. They are both very loveable girls and yet so different. Dior was more intersted in the dogs and sniffing out whats was what. She is so funny and her and Kasper are like two pea's in a pod and get on great together.
Here are some of Dior.....










Just look at her gorgeous eyes...









Double trouble...

















Now Freya, already attached herself to me. Right from the moment she was dropped off she follows me everywhere. Kisses more then Trin which I didn't think possible......lol
Not as keen on playing as Dior but her and Ella like to be pampered with loves and kisses. 
Here is Freya....


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

*hi*

Oh they look so at home I love the one all on top of the legs xx


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Look at this one Liz...lol


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

They are such beautiful girls! You are so nice for taking them in. Enjoy your crew of 6! :cheer:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I know Katie how did this happen.....I was stopping at 2.....lol


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

So was I  :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Poor little Freya looks so sad!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

She isn't Donna, she is full of fun and has now started to play, I think it is just the way I have taken the shots. 
Did you mean Dior as she has a sad look to her.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

No Julie the one of Freya on the brown cushion really got to me, its a shame we cant explain to them whats going on, still its early days yet!................Meant to say lovely pics, especially the hubby 'Bundle' one,lol!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks ,I know what you mean though . bless......all I can do is show them love and I have two weeks off work so I can give them my undivded attention.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats good! xx


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

Oh poor Chris all those dogs on him!!
2 weeks of they will be spoilt rotten and why not x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

They are both adorable and they may not be aware but they could NOT have had a better foster mom! :-D Have fun with them!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awwww thanks Lin....your a star.


----------



## freya (Jun 16, 2006)

*freya and dior*

awww my little babies  they are great pictures 
thank you so much for having them we miss them like mad 
Freya loves kisses she likes to play but will take abit longer to settle in Dior doesn't care who has her she loves to play with anybody there best friend and play friend is our great dane Aurora 
thank you so much 
i will text you later just at my brother and sister in laws checking mail
thanks again


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Awww they look at home already.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

How kind of you.Is freya a morkie? she is very cute. the other one is a loveley chi.


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Aww so sweet! You're doing such a great thing Julie! Your hubby is in for a fun 6 months! I love your Triny BTW - she's lovely!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

vviccles1 said:


> How kind of you.Is freya a morkie? she is very cute. the other one is a loveley chi.


No Freya is an angel, so is Dior but she is such fun and never still.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Whats a morkie?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

sullysmum said:


> Whats a morkie?


maltese x yorkie


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Ooops LOL I thought you said Monkey....haha I really should read the posts better.
Freya is chihuahua and Dior is a cross Shitzu, chi tey have the same dad I believe.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

They are so sweet and adorable. They look like they're settling well in your home. 

Kudos to you for fostering them!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

They're so cute and it looks like they're fitting in well!   It's so wonderful of you to foster them Julie.


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

They are all precious!! It is so great that you're giving Freya and Dior a place to stay. They look like they are fitting right in!

P.S. - More Triny and Ella pics, please!! :love4:


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_

Well they look like they've settled in well! Wow, what a full house, I bet it's fun though!  Both your house guests are VERY cute, I'm looking forward to seeing more of them over the coming few months!  *hint hint* lol

x_


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Freya is a doll, and she looks more Shih Tzu then Chi..........

My Rocco would fancy her lol..........Austin as settled in too , but he has to put up with bossy little Romeo who will not let him do anything, and all Romeo wants to do is savage him........Poor Austin is stuck to me like glue and sits under my pc chair or on my knee whilst the tiny terror known as Romeo prowls around looking for him!!!!

I am just keeping my fingers crossed that this phase will pass and I dont have to keep them apart for much longer.........Austin loves walks in the park though and was running in the long grass with my eldest son. He's very good on the lead.

Lets keep fingers crossed that Romeo eventually accepts Austin being in the house, my others are all OK its just Roo!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Sinead it is Dior that looks like a shitzu....lol

Bless he is a lille Devil isn't he, Little Roo.
How is Biggy with him?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

What a sweet thing for you to do Julie :love7: They're gorgeous all of your babies are !!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

They are adorable!! They look so sweet!


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

ahh i just found this!!

They are adorable! and settled in so well!!!


----------

